# Titan Wasp



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Found an stl file for a titan wasp on thingverse made by JaWu and converted it in GIMP to a pdf format.
Enjoy! 😉 😉


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> Enjoy


For full enjoyment I would like to see a link to download the file.


----------



## SLINGIN' SHOTS (Jan 18, 2021)

Valery said:


> For full enjoyment I would like to see a link to download the file.


I attached a pdf file


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

SLINGIN' SHOTS said:


> I attached


Thank you!


----------

